# Taylor St Baristas - Richmond - any good?



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

hi guys, need to kill some time before boxing tonight, wondering if anybody has tried Taylor St Baristas and whether its any good? I've heard the name bounced around, but can't find much on here .

any views welcome, thanks!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Usually pretty good although sometimes service can be wanting when they are busy. I have not tried the Richmond shop but they tend to be pretty consistent from shop to shop.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

What Jimbow said.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll pop along and see what its like. I'll try and get in before the rush hour take away crowd gets there!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

well i visited...

on their menu it said aeropress so i ordered....but they said they can't do it as only the head barista does them. So i orders a flat white. It was nice, but nothing spectacular. milk was well textured, coffee was a genetic "nutty chocolate" type, but pleasant nonetheless.

however, i did feel rushed. It was half hour before closing and there was some huffing and puffing from staff, which resulted in me drinking up in a few minutes, which is a shame.

good enough coffee for a quickie, but i wouldnt go out of my way.


----------

